# Broccoli Ideas Wanted



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm in a rut. Anyone got some interesting ideas for preparing broccoli? 

Thanks!

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Steamed with some butter and S&P is my standard prep for broccoli.

A mornay/cheese sauce is old school, but I still have yearning for it once a year or so.

Stir fried with some fermented black bean or a little oyster sauce, hoisin sauce, stock and a corn starch slurry.

I'll use par cooked broccoli in a vegie lasagne.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I've had pierogies filled with broccoli, mushrooms and other stuff . . . been a while since I've seen them. They were really good!


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

Raw in a salad with cauliflower, diced hard-boiled egg, sweet onion and bacon bits, in a dressing of mayo, bacon fat, granulated sugar, a hint of cider vinegar, and S&P. Crunchy, bacony, delicious!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Broccoli souffle -- but you have to be careful about dealing with the moisture.

Broccoli quiche. Remember quiche?

Broccoli can be fried as part of a frito misto or tempura.

Good with _bagna cauda_ -- fried or steamed.

Broccoli generally partners well with ham, mushrooms, citrus, vinegars, and dry cheeses -- but not all at once -- in a number of preps.

BDL


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know why it is, but I always forget about Chinese style stir fry .... thanks for the kick in the butt. Steamed with some butter and (maybe) garlic, by itself or with some carrots, has been my go-to method for a while.

scb


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestion and jumping in. 
scb


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Until today I didn't know what bagna cauda is. Might give it a try - quiche and fritata sounds good, maybe with some shrooms and/or black forest or other ham.

scb


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is one of my favorites:
FinerKitchens.com Forums & Recipes :

Check out the whole thread, some other gooduns.

Also Cream of Broccoli Soup?

Enjoy your veggies,
Nan


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good - thanks!

scb


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Broccoli blue cheese bread pudding


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I haven't tried it yet, but read about roasting it like asparagus: tossed with a small amount of olive oil, seasoned with salt and pepper, roasted at 450 or so for 15-20 minutes (turning half way through).


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

What about soups?
Cream of broccoli
Broccoli and cheese

I make one that is just broccoli cooked in water until tender, drain broccoli reserving water, puree adding reserved water until you have the consistancy you want, add salt to taste. You really have to like broccoli to like this soup, but the color and texture is nice.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

what about a cream of broccoli soup with a blue cheese wedge
or dipped in a light tempura batter and fried then tossed in either a mix of wholegrain mustard , liquid honey and a little melted butter or sweet chilli sauce

or chopped up in small chunks and put in to a chicken veloute and served with baked potatoes or inside a nice pastry case.

or raw with cauliflower and tossed with a curry mayonaise

or done provencal style
or
steamed with ginger and tossed in to a hot roasted almond and macadamia crust
or raw with a big bowl of white bean dip or guacamole


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I marinate it (Italian dressing) and put it on the grill for some "good eats". Also sometimes just steamed with a bit of butter and grated parmesan cheese.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

The kids and I have been enjoying Broccoli Raisin salad lately.

4 cups broccoli
3 strips crumbled bacon
1 small red onion, finely chopped
3/4 cup raisin

Dressing
1/2 cup mayonnaise
3 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp white vinegar

Put broccoli, bacon, onions, and raisins in a large bowl. Mix dressing ingredients together and pour over the top. Toss the salad until thoroughly mixed.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Roasted broccoli is durned good eats. The first time I had roasted asparagus was with a sauce of browned butter. I wonder how the broccoli would be with such a sauce.

scb


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'd eat almost anything with browned butter sauce. (Except beets. )


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

I have made this recipe for roasted cauliflower several times as the family loves it:
Recipes : Roasted Cauliflower : Food Network

I'll bet you can use broccoli instead or even 1/2 and 1/2 cauliflower and it would be really yummy.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

One pleasant surprise you may find is how good the heart from the broccoli stem is.
Try peeling them, cut into planks 3/8" thick, oil, season, and on the grill for a couple minutes.
Simply delicious!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Even just steamed, the center of the stem is my favorite part of brocolli.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I tried broccoli stems plain, steamed, and didn't like 'em. That's probably because I left the tough outer layer on.


----------



## psyco6stringer (Apr 16, 2008)

Marinate in balsamic vin and grill oh so lightly ,just enough to carmalize the sugars a bit . SOUP soup and more soup....mmmm cheese and broccoli soup, cream of broccoli ..potato soup with broccoli. Almost anything with cheese and or chicken. Quiche w Bacon, broccoli , gruyere carmalized red onion and leek. Broccoli puree as a emphasis on on plate for color and a flavored texture.The best .. steamed and thrown on that heaping baked potato . MMMMMMM broccoli ..it can be used almost anywhere and is a great flavor in its own right.:bounce:


----------



## psyco6stringer (Apr 16, 2008)

Marinate in balsamic vin and grill oh so lightly ,just enough to carmalize the sugars a bit . SOUP soup and more soup....mmmm cheese and broccoli soup, cream of broccoli ..potato soup with broccoli. Almost anything with cheese and or chicken. Quiche w Bacon, broccoli , gruyere ,carmalized red onion ,and leek. Broccoli puree as a emphasis on on plate for color and a flavored texture.The best .. steamed and thrown on that heaping baked potato . MMMMMMM broccoli ..it can be used almost anywhere and is a great flavor in its own right.:bounce:


----------



## psyco6stringer (Apr 16, 2008)

did not mean 2 double post ..sry ...*slaps self*


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

its wonderful raw as a snack, same with the cauli stems and the hard chunky part of the cabbage but then i tend to like my greens raw


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

2 tsp blood orange juice
1/2 tsp icing sugar
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tsp sherry vinegar
60ml Olive oil
Pinch of salt
Combine this lot in a bowl and whisk

Steam broccoli and serve with a poached egg and Serrano ham (or similar ham) For an extra touch take some raw broccoli tips and whizz in food processor with a pinch of mustard powder, salt and pepper and sprinkle over dish. Drizzle over the dressing.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Beef, broccoli and mushroom stir fry is a favorite in our house. My wife's taste buds are quite a bit more timid than mine, so I have to do the garlic and chiles on the side to top mine after plating.

mjb.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

pasta with broccoli

Peel stems and cut into small pieces, lengthwise and crosswise, and divide the tops into small flowers. 

Put a good film of olive oil in a thick large frying pan. Add 3 or 4 or 5 cloves of garlic, sliced, and if you like, a couple of hot peppers or a few red pepper flakes. 
Start to heat the oil and let the garlic get a head start to release the flavor into the oil then add the broccoli and salt to taste. Cover, and cook over VERY low heat, stirring very often so they don;t burn (might need more oil) and let them cook till they're soft. 

Boil short pasta (penne, rigatoni, etc, not spaghetti) and as soon as it;s cooked, drain, put back in the pot and add the broccoli and stir well. 

This is really good and people who don;t much like vegetables will eat it. I also do the same with cauliflower, broccoflower and zucchine.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

I like to use broccoli in omelettes or quiches. For omelettes I first steam and then chop Accordingly. I like to use cheese, bacon, peppers, chicken breast, pork tendeloin, etc. to acompany the broccoli.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

my favorite way is for garlic lovers only..blanch smallish pieces of broccoli and saute some fresh herbd breadcrumbs in olive oil til browned..add a ton of garlic and the broccoli and saute til garlic is browning and the broccoli is covered with the breadcrumbs..this is yummy..also roasted in hot oven(400)for about 10 to 15 minutes, just drizzled with olive oil and s&p


----------

